# Phoenix Gold zx250



## Camjon (Jan 10, 2016)

There is one at a pawn shop and its in rough cosmetic condition. Would it be a good buy at $125?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope...rough condition brings down its value. I wouldn't pay more than 65.00 for it if it's in rough condition (rusted, missing speaker terminal screws, broken plexi). Make an offer, after all it is a pawn shop so they should take less unless you already talked them down from a higher price lol.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

It's a good amp but it'll need to be recapped and who knows if it needs anything else. I'd go even lower than trickyricky on it depending on how bad it is.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I concur w/ Tricky


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I sold my decent looking but non-op one for 30. I wouldn't pay over 20 bucks for one in beat condition (whenever you buy old PG equipment (with some exceptions), only pay what you would for it if it doesn't work, since you will have to recap it prior to using it, lest you have it burn up).


----------

